# prospect shows????



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of any prospect shows untill mid January in shouth Texas (around lavernia and new braunfles) for market goats and all year around for breed goats? (Boer)
And any web sights that have prospect shows listed in them?
I would really appreciate it!!


~emily

P.s. I'm not shure if this is under the right place I didn't know where to put it


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

If you check the ABGA and IBGA websites, they usually list all their shows. Here in California, show season is over until February.

I am not sure about prospect shows - we have jackpots which have weight classes for prospect, progress and market.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Just curious what is ABGA and IBGA?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Abga is American Boer goat associating


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Inga is international boer goat association

Really? Our shows run all year around hmm
Ill try looking there. thanks


----------

